# Yao out 2 more weeks



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> determined Yao suffering from bone bruise in left ankle . Expected to be out minimum of two weeks and will continue rehab program on ankle.


http://twitter.com/#!/RocketsJCF/status/5686649560244224


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn it...

In other news, the sun rises from the east


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

the faaaar east...


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Nothing new. He can take all the time he needs. It's not like the Rockets really need him.


----------

